# ETA for 2009 Specialized Vienna Deluxe 2 Women



## htsui (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is gonna have a great 2009!

I am looking to get a 2009 Specialized Vienna Deluxe 2 Women in Vancouver, BC, Canada and I am wondering if any of you have an idea as to the ETA. My LBS kept telling me that it's around Christmas, well, Christmas had come and gone and my LBS hasn't got a clue now.

This was supposed to be a Christmas gift for my better half, now it's a belated Christmas gift. :blush2: 

Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It may be different here in the states, but the consumer and B2B sites both show only a Vienna Dlx 1 in a women's frame. According to the dealer site, the small frame will be available in late January, and the medium in early April. The large is already in the east coast warehouse. Hope that helps some.


----------



## htsui (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, I guess we'll hurry up and wait. 
Happy 2009 to you.


----------

